# Can I make a stew?



## michelle_ (Sep 30, 2010)

Im wanting to know if I could make up a really good stew with the following ingredients - beef, potatoes, onions, carrots, mushrooms, beef stock, red wine, cream, chillies and mixed herbs?? will those liquids cook well together?


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 30, 2010)

Howdy!  Welcome to DC.  

I found this recipe over in the Beef section.  Give it a try an let me know how it turns out. 

.40


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2010)

Michelle, the answer is Yes....Those are classic ingredients for beef stew. However IMO I would forgo the Cream (save it for the coffee) or add it off the heat at the very last minute before serving..... HTH

Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's the way I make it...

 Mamma Connie’s Beef Stew


  3-4 lb. chuck roast (or sirloin tip, or venison roast), cut into chunks
  S&P 
  Olive oil
  2 cans of beef broth or water
  2 bay leaves
  ½ tsp thyme
  1 large onion, sliced into thin rings
  3-4 cloves garlic, minced (I like more)
  8 ozs fresh mushrooms, sliced
  5-6 potatoes, peeled and cut into bite-sized pieces
  small bag of baby carrots
  hearts of celery, including leaves, chopped, 1 cup
  1 can of Italian (roma) green beans, drained
  1-2 small cans tomato sauce
  4 tbls flour

  Put enough oil in a heavy pot to coat the bottom, and turn heat on high. Salt & pepper meat chunks, and sear until meat is almost burnt on the outside. (Should be smoking…this is what makes the good gravy.)
  Add broth or water and deglaze pan. Reduce heat, add bay leaves and thyme, cover and let simmer until meat is beginning to get tender. 
  In the meantime, sauté onions and mushrooms in skillet until caramelized. Add chopped garlic at the last minute. Add to meat along with the celery, potatoes, carrots and green beans. Stir in tomato sauce. Let simmer until vegetables are tender. Make a slurry of flour and water, stir into stew, and let simmer until thickened. Adjust seasoning. 

This is just a guide...you can change ingredients to your own taste.


----------



## Mel C (Sep 30, 2010)

Perfect ingredients for a beef stew, I also would leave the cream out. The only other thing I would add is a tablespoon of flour when the meat is browned if you'd like a thicker sauce


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

To make a really tasty beefy stew, use roast beef.


----------



## Claire (Oct 5, 2010)

I, too, would skip the cream.  Unless it is sour cream, then you'd have beef stroganof.


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 5, 2010)

A lovely member of my family is Tara. This is her best beefy stew recipe. It's wonderful. 


Serves 6 to 8

The secret is to use roasted beefs. Not raw meat. It take only 20 mins prep. But it is a crockpot recipe so you need half a day for it minding its own business in the pot.

Good for when boys are starving, but need to get a good meal in you for when you come home from hunting. And this is what’s the very best bout crockpots. 

1½ lbs stewing beef, lean, cut in 1-inch cubes I use a roast instead as it is THE BEST flavour!!!

1 packet Beef and Onion Soup mix
2 beef bouillon cubes
4 medium taters, cubed
3 carrots, sliced
1 stalk celery, sliced (Not just 1 rib, but the hole stalk)
1 (28 ounce) can whole tomatoes, with juice
1 garlic clove, crushed (I use the minced garlic in a jar)
salt and fresh ground black pepper
2 tablespoons cornstarch
¼ cup cold water

Put all ingredients, except for cornstarch and water, in a slow cooker on low heat for 8 to 10 hours.

Taste and adjust seasonings.

Add 2 tablespoons of cornstarch mixed with water (if desired).

Turn heat to high and stir until thickened.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 5, 2010)

Another vote for leaving the cream out.....enjoy your stew!


----------

